# Jugging made lazy



## Pruitt1222

So I do a bit of jugging, and strugle at night to keep up with all 25 some times. So tonight I was thinking about loading them with chem sticks when I set them out. So I was digging threw the gear room to try and find my box that has hundreds in it and the wife asked me what I was doing. I told her and she went on and asked me if I thought flame-less candles would work. I told her maybe, She got a couple packs out of her craft box. These things fit perfectly in a gatorade bottle, and a fairly bright to boot. I asked her if then run down quick and she told me she hasn't replaced none of ours yet and they are on all the time. She told be she gets them a hobby lobby for like 2-3 bucks for 12 when there on sell. So if weather permiting I will be doing some testing tonight, Try and get some pictures and see how long they handle the moist night air and being tossed around inside a jug. It bound to be better then blinding yourself when you hear one flopping with a magcharger or spotlight. Anybody else use lights or tried some way to light your jugs, What were your results.


----------



## Jim

Never even heard of "jugging". 

A couple of weeks ago I was watching a youtube video and the kid opened up his livewell and it was filled with empty 16ounce water bottles and he mentioned he used those for jugging?


----------



## perchin

Not sure if its even legal in MI, and unless to provide meat to the needy family, I've never considered it very sportsmanlike.


----------



## Captain Ahab

perchin said:


> Not sure if its even legal in MI, and unless to provide meat to the needy family, I've never considered it very sportsmanlike.



X 2


----------



## Quackrstackr

What the heck does being sportsmanlike have to do with it?

I suppose you two only eat seafood that was hand caught on rod and reel. Some guys turn their nose up at everyone not using a fly rod, too.

It's legal here and is a good way to put a mess of catfish in the freezer for the family. I catch my catfish with my bare hands instead of using a rod and reel or jugs. That must be unsportsmanlike too. :roll: 

Fish on, Pruitt.


----------



## Brine

Captain Ahab said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if its even legal in MI, and unless to provide meat to the needy family, I've never considered it very sportsmanlike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X 2
Click to expand...


Guys, jugging (for catfish) is very common and legal in the south. It's about putting food on the table. I've never done it, but can see how cruising along at night chasing down a moving jug with who knows what size fish is on the other end, could be fun. Seems like a fun night to me. 

Kinda like pulling up a lobster trap, not knowing what ya got till it comes to the surface, and I wouldn't ever consider that to be unsportsman-like. 

Pruitt, there are probably some bright LED lights out there that would be affordable and last a heck of a long time. Good luck, and post up some night pics when you can!


----------



## perchin

Quackrstackr said:


> What the heck does being sportsmanlike have to do with it?



Can ya garuntee that you'll find all the fish that get caught on em', before they tire and die???
Not so bad I guess if the numbers are high for catfish in an area....... I'm not in one of them areas. After looking into it today, in MI it is not legal.



Quackrstackr said:


> I suppose you two only eat seafood that was hand caught on rod and reel. Some guys turn their nose up at everyone not using a fly rod, too.



That's a pretty big assumption.......



Quackrstackr said:


> It's legal here and is a good way to put a mess of catfish in the freezer for the family. I catch my catfish with my bare hands instead of using a rod and reel or jugs. That must be unsportsmanlike too. :roll:



Catching them with your bare hands is far more challenging, then jugging. Rolling your eyes and assuming you know how I feel about something is just silly.


----------



## Bubba

Yeah, Thats the way.....

Guy posts a thread trying to possibly give someone an idea they can use, and you criticize him about what he's posting about. Especially considering you've probably never even done it before. :roll:

No one asked if you approve.


----------



## perchin

Bubba said:


> Yeah, Thats the way.....
> 
> Guy posts a thread trying to possibly give someone an idea they can use, and you criticize him about what he's posting about. Especially considering you've probably never even done it before. :roll:
> 
> No one asked if you approve.



I really don't think it was that big of a deal. shoot just buy some glow in the dark spray paint and spray it into the inside of the bottle. about 30 bucks a can....would do a lot of bottles.


----------



## KMixson

When jugging you still have a line you have to pull in. You just have to pull it in by hand. You have probably pulled a fish out of the water by the line while using a rod and reel before so there is not much difference.


----------



## Jim

:- 

Alrighty then..............

Everyone can have an opinion here fellas. We might agree or disagree. That being said.............

I would love to try it at least once.


----------



## Quackrstackr

perchin said:


> Can ya garuntee that you'll find all the fish that get caught on em', before they tire and die???
> Not so bad I guess if the numbers are high for catfish in an area....... I'm not in one of them areas. After looking into it today, in MI it is not legal.



Catfish can live a long, long time on a jug. More than long enough for the hook hole to open large enough that they pull off.

His idea of placing lights inside his jugs is raising the probability that he will collect all fish and jugs as soon as they are hooked.


----------



## Pruitt1222

Wow, Got a few remarks on this one. :LOL2: First off I jug so much because often my two year old is with me and I am sure many of you have been in the same shoes. Unsportsman like, No more so then 20 crappie polls, bowfishing, or a sain. I mean I could be fishing with yoyo's and limb lines. Quackrsackr, You are just the man. Couldn't talk me into doing that, Might help once or twice but not sure about sticking my hand in there. Perchin, Cant always garuntee I get them instantly. A 40 pound cat will keep one of those jugs down for a bit, Ain't worried about cats dieing. They are very hardy fish, Paddle fish on the other hand have to stay swimming or will die. And are you really worried about a spotted or longnose gar? As for you Jim, we arn't to far apart. Maybe on night we can get together and throw out some jugs and bass fish while we are waiting.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Jug on Pruitt!! Thats a helluva idea. I do some juggin in the summer with my cousins, but its usually not just about the juggin, but more so about the cooler of icy cold ones. Either way, its a heck of a way to spend a summer night, especially in this heat. Catfish taste good!!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput

Jim said:


> Never even heard of "jugging".
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was watching a youtube video and the kid opened up his livewell and it was filled with empty 16ounce water bottles and he mentioned he used those for jugging?



Ole heather here has made juggin popular.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuun_K5_vt8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqCqCRILv0A


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput

Pruitt1222 said:


> So I do a bit of jugging, and strugle at night to keep up with all 25 some times. So tonight I was thinking about loading them with chem sticks when I set them out. So I was digging threw the gear room to try and find my box that has hundreds in it and the wife asked me what I was doing. I told her and she went on and asked me if I thought flame-less candles would work. I told her maybe, She got a couple packs out of her craft box. These things fit perfectly in a gatorade bottle, and a fairly bright to boot. I asked her if then run down quick and she told me she hasn't replaced none of ours yet and they are on all the time. She told be she gets them a hobby lobby for like 2-3 bucks for 12 when there on sell. So if weather permiting I will be doing some testing tonight, Try and get some pictures and see how long they handle the moist night air and being tossed around inside a jug. It bound to be better then blinding yourself when you hear one flopping with a magcharger or spotlight. Anybody else use lights or tried some way to light your jugs, What were your results.




Try reflective tape. With a small LED flashlight you could see the jug a mile away, wrap it all the way around the jug. I have some old reflective Vinyl I could send you for free already cut into strips if yoru interested. Heck I have enough for everyone on the board. It is out of date for sign making but will work great for everything else.


----------



## Pruitt1222

Never thought about reflective tape. Like the stuff you put on the side of a trailer? I don't know how well it would stick to the side of a gatorade bottle though, Would probably work better on a smooth 2-liter bottle though. Might have to give that a try, Thanks for the offer. I have a few stirps of the stuff from where I put it oon the side of my flatbed, If it works good I might have to take you up on it though. The lights work real well, I like to keep my jugs within 100 foot of the boat where I can see every thing at just a glance. I think if I put a strip across the bottom when the fish bounces the jug maybe I would see a flash from my anchor light.


----------



## Nevillizer

I've used the DOT reflective tape on jugs before, it makes spotting them at night a lot easier. As far as the glow sticks, I've used them as well but that gets expensive. I even tried those bracelets that glow when you break then, they work pretty good but the place here that sold them isn't here anymore. Jug lines are a sure fire way to catch a mess of cat fish. I like the idea of flame less candles. Might give that one a try. (the glow in the dark paint is a waste of money.)


----------



## ShadowWalker

perchin said:


> Can ya garuntee that you'll find all the fish that get caught on em', before they tire and die???
> Not so bad I guess if the numbers are high for catfish in an area....... I'm not in one of them areas. After looking into it today, in MI it is not legal.



Can you _guarantee_ the fish you catch won't swallow the hook and die after you release it? 8)


----------



## cavman138

Geez, guess you shouldn't have brought this subject up around these guys. I see nothing wrong with it. I am not about killing fish, but I do know that thinning the crowd is not a bad thing, if that happens as a result of the jugging.


----------



## perchin

I can see I've upset the hive... :roll: 

I didn't think anymore needed to be said, but I see like dealing with women it will never end. In Michigan (where I live) its not Legal. The only experience I've had with jugging is removing them from my prop, and having to navigate around them. The people who do it here are breaking the law, and leave them unattended for days on end. Sorry if I don't see the sport in that....



ShadowWalker said:


> Can you _guarantee_ the fish you catch won't swallow the hook and die after you release it? 8)



nope...... but I know if I just released it then its obviously NOT HOOKED... :LOL2:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput

Pruitt1222 said:


> Never thought about reflective tape. Like the stuff you put on the side of a trailer? I don't know how well it would stick to the side of a gatorade bottle though, Would probably work better on a smooth 2-liter bottle though. Might have to give that a try, Thanks for the offer. I have a few stirps of the stuff from where I put it oon the side of my flatbed, If it works good I might have to take you up on it though. The lights work real well, I like to keep my jugs within 100 foot of the boat where I can see every thing at just a glance. I think if I put a strip across the bottom when the fish bounces the jug maybe I would see a flash from my anchor light.




The stuff I have is really thin and SUPER reflective. It will also stick to about anything for LIFE. Just let me know. Heck now I might even put some in the Box getting shippid out on friday.


----------



## drifter

Hey pruitt , keep on juggin , I Jug a lot and early spring usually run a long line never tried using lights I use flaggin jugs that flip up when ya get a bite made from walmart (big) pool noodles cut 1 ea makes 5 jugs put a 3/4" pvc pipe through center bout 20" long add 4" of 1/2" rebar and glue a cap on each end works like a champ Oklahoma law is 20 jugs with no more than 5 hooks pr jug , I use 1 circle hook on bout 5 ft line and bait and drop over side and let them drift they will go find ya a nice blue-cat the rebar in the jug will make a clicking noise as it moves slow across the water , I stay with my jugs as you do and take them with me when i leave limit of catfish here is 15 and ya always catch ya limit seems with the jugs fish mornings and daytime . i like blues from 3 to 5 lb best i throw all over 30" back the big sows are the breed stock just like Bull Reds We eat catfish on a regular bases at my house but after bout middle of june no more catfishing ya will find me casting a sluggo for big Bass or in the south texas flats cathcing bull reds and specks


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I have jugged in the past... wasn't that high tech then ...lol... Now I see then jug fishing when we fish night tourneys however there isn't much jug to it. Make them out of pvc and then put a noodle on it. Most use reflective tape, but there are several that use led lights on them and trust me you can see them a mile away it seems.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

we buy the orange noodles from walmart (the orange floats for pools) cut them up and use them for floats. they reflect pretty good in a spotlight, but i think your new idear would be the ticket

let us know how they work, any chances on getting a nite pic of them in action?

we usually only jug when we go camping. after fishing all day its somthing fun and different to do, and get some catfish to fry in the morning



> The people who do it here are breaking the law, and leave them unattended for days on end. Sorry if I don't see the sport in that....



thats kind of like people spotlighting deer out of their truck windows.. down here you have to have your name, phone number, date jug was thrown out to be legal. if you dont find all your jugs that night, 99% of the time we get a phone call in the morning with somebody telling us where the jug is. common curtosy


----------



## free jonboat

drifter said:


> Hey pruitt , keep on juggin , I Jug a lot and early spring usually run a long line never tried using lights I use flaggin jugs that flip up when ya get a bite made from walmart (big) pool noodles cut 1 ea makes 5 jugs put a 3/4" pvc pipe through center bout 20" long add 4" of 1/2" rebar and glue a cap on each end works like a champ Oklahoma law is 20 jugs with no more than 5 hooks pr jug , I use 1 circle hook on bout 5 ft line and bait and drop over side and let them drift they will go find ya a nice blue-cat the rebar in the jug will make a clicking noise as it moves slow across the water , I stay with my jugs as you do and take them with me when i leave limit of catfish here is 15 and ya always catch ya limit seems with the jugs fish mornings and daytime . i like blues from 3 to 5 lb best i throw all over 30" back the big sows are the breed stock just like Bull Reds We eat catfish on a regular bases at my house but after bout middle of june no more catfishing ya will find me casting a sluggo for big Bass or in the south texas flats cathcing bull reds and specks



i use the same kind


----------



## MassFisherman

perchin said:


> I can see I've upset the hive... :roll:
> 
> I didn't think anymore needed to be said, but I see like dealing with women it will never end. In Michigan (where I live) its not Legal. The only experience I've had with jugging is removing them from my prop, and having to navigate around them. The people who do it here are breaking the law, and leave them unattended for days on end. Sorry if I don't see the sport in that....
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you _guarantee_ the fish you catch won't swallow the hook and die after you release it? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...... but I know if I just released it then its obviously NOT HOOKED... :LOL2:
Click to expand...



Yea but....How do you know that a small piece of the hook didn't break off and kill the fish 3 days later?


----------



## Pruitt1222

MassFisherman said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see I've upset the hive... :roll:
> 
> I didn't think anymore needed to be said, but I see like dealing with women it will never end. In Michigan (where I live) its not Legal. The only experience I've had with jugging is removing them from my prop, and having to navigate around them. The people who do it here are breaking the law, and leave them unattended for days on end. Sorry if I don't see the sport in that....
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you _guarantee_ the fish you catch won't swallow the hook and die after you release it? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...... but I know if I just released it then its obviously NOT HOOKED... :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but....How do you know that a small piece of the hook didn't break off and kill the fish 3 days later?
Click to expand...


Most juggers I have met and talked to use circle hooks. Which for the most part only hook the corner of the mouth, A rare blue moon if you get a hook set anywhere else. I really like the noodle Ideal, Might make a few of those up for my next trip. Here in kentucky you can have 50 jugs per boat, which that many are hard to keep up with. You have to have name and address on each jug. And I have gotten a ticket for a lost jug found on the side of the road that cost 30$'s. I don't know what the fine would be for leaving it in the water unattended but would think it would be high enough not to make that mistake again. I trired to take a picture but turned out all blurry, Have to set up tripod on bank next time and try again. Looks really cool all lite up though.


----------



## jkbirocz

I like juggs, I never thought there was anything wrong with that 8)


----------



## brmurray

circle hooks, gatorade bottles or noodles, nylon twine and a role of reflective tape and we are on our way to a catfish fry. Somebody start mixin' up the hushpuppy batter please! I have never seen a catfish float that I lost and often if you loose one it is from not getting a good hook set. Here in GA you must have the jugs off the water at daybreak, can only leave them out overnight. Just another way of fishing guys, nothing more nothing less!


----------



## brmurray

delete due to screwup, sorry!


----------



## brmurray

MassFisherman said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see I've upset the hive... :roll:
> 
> I didn't think anymore needed to be said, but I see like dealing with women it will never end. In Michigan (where I live) its not Legal. The only experience I've had with jugging is removing them from my prop, and having to navigate around them. The people who do it here are breaking the law, and leave them unattended for days on end. Sorry if I don't see the sport in that....
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you _guarantee_ the fish you catch won't swallow the hook and die after you release it? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope...... but I know if I just released it then its obviously NOT HOOKED... :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but....How do you know that a small piece of the hook didn't break off and kill the fish 3 days later?
Click to expand...



I am fairly certain that this is not going to happen. Generally, you use larger twine to fish this style. I will be willing to bet that you lose more hooks and endanger more fishing with traditional fishing!


----------



## Outdoorsman

> Ole heather here has made juggin popular.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuun_K5_vt8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqCqCRILv0A



There are Jugs....then there are JUGS.......

It is also not legal in Wisconsin but if it were, I'd do it....I love catfish....good eating....

Back in the day (about 30 yrs ago) I used to fish with my father for perch off the piers on Lake Michigan...we used to used something like a long rubber band type material, tied to a brick or big rock...it had lots of hooks on it. throw it out, wait, bring it back in with more than a few perch.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## Outdoorsman

It is sad that we all live in the same great country, but living in different regions, good people can have such different views on a subject. I guees that is what makes us all individuals and part of what makes this country great is the ability to disagree and discuss the disagreements in any open public forum.

I also think having different laws in different states contibutes to the problem of not being understanding of someones way of doing things simply because it happens to be illegal in your state....I never will understand the concept of different laws in different states pertaining to the exact same subjects..one example would be concealed carry of a handgun...most states it is legal and taken for granted and in Wisconsin...illegal and considered dangerous (by some people)....

sorry for getting off topic....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## perchin

Outdoorsman said:


> different laws in different states contibutes to the problem of not being understanding of someones way of doing things simply because it happens to be illegal in your state....



simply illegal, is well............. ILLEGAL, regardless of personal beliefs.

I wish people around here who do it, would indeed put their name and address on them........ it would make it a lot easier to turn them in to the good ol' folks at the DNR. :wink: 



Outdoorsman said:


> I never will understand the concept of different laws in different states pertaining to the exact same subjects..one example would be concealed carry of a handgun...most states it is legal and taken for granted and in Wisconsin...illegal and considered dangerous (by some people)....
> 
> sorry for getting off topic....
> 
> Outdoorsman.



I agree...... it would make the guy who is going to hi-jack your car maybe a little hesitant about pulling a gun on you knowing that you might be toting something bigger and badder than him... :lol:


----------



## perchin

brmurray said:


> I will be willing to bet that you lose more hooks and endanger more fishing with traditional fishing!



:roll: ..... common sense goes a long ways............

Let's do some math..... one pole in the water per person....group of 2 (me and my wife). Fishing on the bank.....so, two hooks....k.
We go out like this for catfish maybe 3 or 4 times a year.............
On an average night, we might hook up on 3 or 4 keepers, with 4 or 5 released back, so at max 9 or 10 fish hooked.
Why would I lose more hooks??? We use 40lb. braid, and quality hooks...we like how they fight hard, and they are good eating. I honestly can't remember hooking one and NOT getting it back to the bank to either release or keep.

Jugging with 50 jugs floating all around..........bet your hooking more than my fixed position bank fishing, traditional methods...


----------



## brmurray

perchin said:


> brmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be willing to bet that you lose more hooks and endanger more fishing with traditional fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: ..... common sense goes a long ways............
> 
> Let's do some math..... one pole in the water per person....group of 2 (me and my wife). Fishing on the bank.....so, two hooks....k.
> We go out like this for catfish maybe 3 or 4 times a year.............
> On an average night, we might hook up on 3 or 4 keepers, with 4 or 5 released back, so at max 9 or 10 fish hooked.
> Why would I lose more hooks??? We use 40lb. braid, and quality hooks...we like how they fight hard, and they are good eating. I honestly can't remember hooking one and NOT getting it back to the bank to either release or keep.
> 
> Jugging with 50 jugs floating all around..........bet your hooking more than my fixed position bank fishing, traditional methods...
Click to expand...



since you quoted me I will respond. I have used this method all my life and have never lost a jug or a hook. By simply having one break off you have lost more than I have. My point is that folks have mada an assumption that this style of fishing has a negative impact on a species of fish, without the knowledge or experience of ever fishing in this manner. That is ok, I do not really care. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. My opinion is no more right or wrong then yours. 

I can see where people have feelings one way or another. I have shark fished on a couple occasions, yet we always cut the line and the shark has a hook in its lip. Many folks do this and so be it, that is their business. This is the point that I am trying to make.


----------



## Jim

Ok, everyone stated their opinion. Let's move on.


----------



## Outdoorsman

> Report this postReply with quote
> 
> Ok, everyone stated their opinion. Let's move on.



X2....I agree

Oh...by the way....Excellent job Jim..... =D> 

Outdoorsman


----------



## perchin

Outdoorsman said:


> Report this postReply with quote
> 
> Ok, everyone stated their opinion. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2....I agree
> 
> Oh...by the way....Excellent job Jim..... =D>
> 
> Outdoorsman
Click to expand...


:LOL2: ....x3.... thread layed peacefully dead for over a month...



brmurray said:


> since you quoted me I will respond.



Kinda funny play on words there......considering your the one to re-awake this thread "QUOTING ME"
The rest of your response I'll just leave alone...fish on man, don't take it all so personal.


----------



## brmurray

apologize to all, this was near the top of my page, did not realize old thread. I humbly apolgize to the board for reviving the thread. My mistake, did not read the date. Sorry guys


----------



## Brine

No apology needed. Regardless of when the discussion started, if a topic is open for discussion, post away.


----------



## dotchess

I am a jug man myself! It is legal here and I jug fish. I don't care if you like it or not. 

You on the other hand like to bass fish. Good! It does not bother me.

Some like fly fishing. Good. I don't care.

You worry about what you do and I will worry about what I do.

Keep your nose out of my business and I will keep mine out of yours!


I also kill deer to eat. You kill them for antlers. You kill what you want and I will kill what I want.

As long as it is legal and we are all following the law. All is well.


----------



## 200racing

i throw out my jugs then go bass fishing and check them periodicly. 


i use these and pool noodles with hanger wire folded in two pushed through the middle and over the outside twist them together tie on your line.




these you can ajust the depth on i have mine set up to go to 70ft with 2 hooks off dropper knots.
the noodles are fixed at 10 ft. with the line on the end the stand up with fish on.

a good afternoon of jugging. went over to my granddads to cook him some. 3 generations on fisherman in this photo.






run trotline too when i camp on the water. lot of work prefer 2 groups of guys so you can split night check duties.
nothing like waking up, running the line,getting back camp and and having fresh fried fish and cheese grits for breakfast.


----------



## TNtroller

I see nothing wrong with it, and have helped a few guys doing it to find all their jugs. One day I was trolling for crappie and came across an gatorade bottle moving along the bank. Pulled in my lines and finally caught the jug, had a 3lb cat on it. Moved it back out to deeper water for the owner, and sure enough, a guy comes along an hour later asking if i had seen any jugs. Told him where it was, and his kids were excited to find the last jug. Came back in 10minutes to show me the cat and to thank me again. The kids were having a blast.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> run trotline too when i camp on the water. lot of work prefer 2 groups of guys so you can split night check duties. nothing like waking up, running the line,getting back camp and and having fresh fried fish and cheese grits for breakfast.




A man ain't lived untill he's had cheesy grits. Mmm mmm mmm


----------



## THEABEXPERTS

I have used glow sticks, LED lights and they cant compare to the reflector tape. Lasts forever and you can see it from a half mile away.


For jugs fishing when the lake is calm get a 2 ft section of half inch pvc, slide a5 inch piece of rebar inside then cap both ends of the pvc.
should look like a baton. Screw in an eyebolt (screw) into one of the end caps for your line. Cut about a foot off a swim noodle and shove the pvc end without the eyelet all the way into the noodle until it is flush. Should look like a noodle with a handle. Add you hooks (5 or less) and At least 8 oz of weight to the rig And wrap reflective (white on top of red) tape around the top of the noodle. when you deploy your hooks and toss this thing in the water it will stand out of the water about 10 inches. Grab the noodle lay it on its side and the rebar will slide to the side with the noodle and the jug will lay flat for hours untill you get a strike. When a fish pulls the line the side with the exposed pvc will tilt down, the rebar will slide to the bottom and the jug will stand up. Hit it with a light from a hundred yards if you see whiten xt to red move on if you see white on top of red, Fish on!


----------

